# Escapee!



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

My big Polish Girl, Hedwig escaped the pen today. I was sitting in my living room and I heard a hen talking a blue streak! I opened the door and this is what I see...








She had gotten herself on top of my mountain of empty boxes. I'm not sure if she was looking for a cooler place to be, but she sure was happy!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Jess! She's awful cute. I have plenty of Polish, Houdans and 2 Crevecoeurs (?). Do you have more than her?


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

I have 2 Polish, but I will be getting more in the spring. I love them! This is my first flock, but they are my favorites. Both of them are full of personality, follow me all around the yard, and are pretty good layers. I want to get some buff and speckled.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

haha, I love the name! And I am happy to see someone else has a box mountain! We burn ours every so often but sometimes they pile up - especially in the winter when campfires are not easy to start in the snow!


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Seems like a fire hazard. Just saying...


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Funny pic lol.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

jstringerrn75 said:


> I have 2 Polish, but I will be getting more in the spring. I love them! This is my first flock, but they are my favorites. Both of them are full of personality, follow me all around the yard, and are pretty good layers. I want to get some buff and speckled.


Polish are wonderful. I also have Houdans which are more docile and tame. My Creves are nice, but don't have any better qualities, and Creves don't seem to be genetically hardy.


----------

